# what type of compound bow to buy?



## alighthouse

Ok all just wanting to get some opinions on what kind of bow to buy? I have used a horton legend crossbow and looking to purchase a compound now. any good suggestions of a brand or model? I'm looking for something quiet, dependable, cost really isnt a factor. as long as its worth the money,

Thanks for your info


----------



## RiverWader

My uncle owns a bow shop and his best seller is a Mathews bow , and everyone I talk to that has one really like them , they say thy are very quiet and very dependable..


----------



## littleking

pse, hoyt, bear, all make great bows.

the best thing for you to do is go to a shop and shoot a few bows. find the one you like the best.


----------



## Flippin 416

I would have to say either the Mathews Switchback Xt or the new Hoyt Trykon...you can't go wrong with either of those....next year I am going to update from my Q2 to the Switchback XT...I made the mistake of shooting one the other day while I was in my local bowshop...same mistake I made with the Q2...  ...best mistake I ever made...


----------



## M.Magis

Just about every bow on the market is a good bow. The best bow for you is the one that feels the best, so you have to go to all of the shops and shoot numerous bows. Ignore any recommendations to choose any particular brand. Seems many people think that the brand they own is the best, which obviously isn't true. There's also no reason to spend $700 for a bare top brand bow. Though I own a couple of those type of bows, they simply aren't worth the extra $300-400. Everybody's style is a little different, so no one can suggest a certain bow, or even a certain brand for you. You just have to get out and try them for yourself. When you get one that fits you well, you'll love the way it feels and shoots, no matter what brand it is.


----------



## Carpn

Go shoot a few different bows and see what feels good. Don't get caught up in the hype and think you hafta spend 600-700 on just a bow. Check out archerytalk.com cause they have a really good classified section. You can save some money there by buying a almost new bow off someone who thinks they hafat have the latest and greatest.


----------



## FishinDawg

listen to what everyone is telling ya, most of us have learned the hard way...

1. Shoot alot of diffrent bows, take your time, you will be glad you did. 

2. You dont need a new bow, if you can, a good used bow bought from a credible person or store is fine, expecially at first, buy one, shoot it , hunt with it and after a year or two if you still enjoy hunting and want a newer one than go buy one, I know a few guys who got into bow hunting rushed right out and bought $ 600 - $700 bow and now they sit in thier basement drawing nothing but dust and a higher credit card bill. I also know a guy who has three bows and shoots only one the other two he bought without trying them out and due to a feel on one and weight of the other he dosent shoot them. 

It took me about a year before I found the right one in feel and price, and I found it on the bargan rack at Cabelas, 

Once again, Take your time, you will be happy you did.


----------



## BassBlaster

I stand with everyone else on this issue. Buy what feels good to you. When I started bowhunting I thought I had to have a Mathews. I'm glad I didn't buy one. Not that they arn't great bows because they are but the tag on a switchback is like 749 for a bare bow. I hunt with a Fred Bear TRX and I love it. Was bought at Gander Mountain for 399. With all my acc. I still dont think I'm up to the price of a bare switchback.


If you do wind up buying a bow at Gander Mountain or another store like that,I highly recomend having it setup at a more professional bow shop. I don't know if everyone in the archery shop there is stupid or if the stupid people just work on the days when I'm there.


----------



## crankus_maximus

I happened to select a Diamond Rapture that was outfitted with sight, rest and release for 500. I can recommend it, but like everyone else said get ou there and shoot some bows.


----------

